# hello



## frates (Apr 4, 2008)

hello evrybody ,
i'm new to this great forum , and i'm looking forward to have a very nice time.
ciao
Frates​


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome Frates and enjoy, what is your background with Martial Arts?


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 4, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 4, 2008)

A warm welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

Greetings  Frates,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

How did you find us?

The people here are friendly and helpful.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 4, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 4, 2008)

*greetings and welcome to MT.*


----------



## Kacey (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Frates!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Frates and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Frates.


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## myusername (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT, What style do you study?


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi frates and welcome to MT.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome frates


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

